
The locksmith, the surgeon, and the mechanical hand (2019) - pepys
https://muse.jhu.edu/article/719945/pdf
======
simonebrunozzi
From the abstract:

> This article uses a locksmith’s design for a mechanical hand in the surgeon
> Ambroise Paré’s widely influential Oeuvres (1575) to examine the
> transmission of technical knowledge in early modern Europe

Sounds like an interesting weekend read.

